# mucho ruido y pocas nueces



## Laia

Hola

algú sap alguna expressió en català amb el significat de la castellana "mucho ruido y pocas nueces"?

moltes gràcies ^^


----------



## megane_wang

Hola !

Crec que no hi ha cap equivalent com a frase feta. Crec que l'expressió que més s'hi acosta és "Molt soroll per no res".

Salut!!


----------



## Laia

Merci megane.

Trobo que sí que és una opció correcta, però em preguntava si n'hi havia cap de més "autèntica"... jejeje

salut!


----------



## ampurdan

Per reforçar el què ha dit megane wang, l'obra de Shakespeare _Much Ado About Nothing_, que en castellà s'ha traduït com _Mucho ruido y pocas nueces_, en català és _Molt soroll per res... _


----------



## RIU

Hola a tots:

L'expresió que jo agafaria es "es un foc d'encenalls" -molta flama pero no dura res.


----------



## Samaruc

M'ha agradat això del "foc d'encenalls" de Riu.

Se me n'acut una altra, que seria "molta vespra i poca festa".

També hi ha una expressió que sent, que és una frase amb inici variable i final fix. No equival exactament al "mucho ruido..." però s'hi acosta: "Molt de X, però, de forment, ni un gra". La "X" varia segons a què s'aplique l'expressió. Per exemple, "molt d'enrenou, però, de forment, ni un gra".


----------



## News

Jo he sentit també "ceba crua....", però no estic segura de què tingui exactament el mateix significat.

Algú la coneix? Podríeu explicar-ne el significat exacte?


----------



## betulina

Hola,

A mi se m'acudeix, parafrasejant la Montserrat Roig, "molta roba i poc sabó (i tan neta que la volen!)". Per mi té el mateix significat.

Per cert, us hi heu fixat que moltes expressions catalanes tenen una rèplica? És fantàstic!


----------



## RIU

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> A mi se m'acudeix, parafrasejant la Montserrat Roig, "molta roba i poc sabó (i tan neta que la volen!)". Per mi té el mateix significat.



Betu, 

Crec que això es refereix a que et donen molta feina i poc temps per fer-la.


----------



## ampurdan

betulina said:


> Hola,
> 
> A mi se m'acudeix, parafrasejant la Montserrat Roig, "molta roba i poc sabó (i tan neta que la volen!)". Per mi té el mateix significat.
> 
> Per cert, us hi heu fixat que moltes expressions catalanes tenen una rèplica? És fantàstic!


 
I tant! La versió que jo coneixia, però, és "ai, senyor! Tanta roba i tant poc sabó..." i la resposta: "...i tant neta que la vol el senyor rector!".


----------



## betulina

RIU said:


> Betu,
> 
> Crec que això es refereix a que et donen molta feina i poc temps per fer-la.



Ops, potser sí... no ho sé, jo també ho tinc entès com "tant de merder, total, per quedar-nos igual". Però bé, potser és una deformació, no ho sé.

Molt bona la del senyor rector, Ampurdan!


----------



## Mei

ampurdan said:


> I tant! La versió que jo coneixia, però, és "ai, senyor! Tanta roba i tant poc sabó..." i la resposta: "...i tant neta que la vol el senyor rector!".



Hola,

Jo també la coneixia així. 

Salut gent!

Mei


----------



## Laia

Moltes gràcies a tots, he descobert moltes frases fetes!!

I respecte a la frase de la betulina,



betulina said:


> A mi se m'acudeix, parafrasejant la Montserrat Roig, "molta roba i poc sabó (i tan neta que la volen!)". Per mi té el mateix significat.


 
Al meu entorn diem aquesta versió (la del rector no la coneixia):
*Ai senyor! quanta roba i quant poc sabó, i que neta que la volen i que bruta que la deixen!!*

Encara que li trobo un dignificat diferent a "molt soroll per a no res"...

Doncs això, què interessant tot plegat! 

salut


----------

